# Why is twitter the only site with updates?



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

I just went looking around the other sites that FA is connected to, the only place where they're giving any updates about what's going on (as far as i'm aware of) is twitter (they even had a post saying how far along they were from a percentage standpoint). 
Now you're probably thinking 'great we'll just look up the twitter feed if we need to know anything' the issue here is what about those of us who don't use twitter?!? Sorry for the rant but if updates are available on one site I feel they should be available on all sites including the forums. 
It would certainly be better than not knowing anything.


----------



## masahikoko (May 22, 2016)

the thing is, you don't need an account to look at someone's twitter feed. you don't need to be a user to get those updates.

However, I agree that they should be updating on the forum *at least*. Because why should we have to hunt through social media sites to get an update? It should be displayed on a site related directly to FA. They should, in that 'read only notice', link to a thread where they give updates. It should be immediately shown where we can get updates on the site's status.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

masahikoko said:


> I agree that they should be updating on the forum *at least*. Because why should we have to hunt through social media sites to get an update? It should be displayed on a site related directly to FA. They should, in that 'read only notice', link to a thread where they give updates. It should be immediately shown where we can get updates on the site's status.


My thoughts exactly, I know you don't need a twitter account to look up a twitter feed but trying to sift through those sites to find FA updates is.....tedious to say the very least.


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

I agree they should still be mentioning stuff here.  No one would even know to go look at Twitter if they didn't spend their time browsing through posts on this forum.  At least those who don't have Twitter nor have their Twitter page followed on there.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (May 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I agree they should still be mentioning stuff here.  No one would even know to go look at Twitter if they didn't spend their time browsing through posts on this forum.  At least those who don't have Twitter nor have their Twitter page followed on there.



Fancy seeing you here, heh. Yeah, I had no idea, I only know the current plan is to get the site back up -sometime- today because I got onto these forums. :/


----------



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

I think the main issue is that noone knew that the updates were happening on twitter. If one of their posts on the forum said 'for an update on our status, visit our twitter feed, located on the community tab on FA' there wouldn't be as many confused users.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

They could have just simply mentioned it in the thread regarding the read-only mode and it would have been 10x more helpful.
I had no idea they were only posting updates on Twitter for this one until I noticed people sharing them in the comments on other threads.
Seems a bit daft to not inform people of FA updates on the sites that are *actually linked to FA*.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

xTwilightStarx said:


> They could have just simply mentioned it in the thread regarding the read-only mode and it would have been 10x more helpful.
> I had no idea they were only posting updates on Twitter for this one until I noticed people sharing them in the comments on other threads.
> Seems a bit daft to not inform people of FA updates on the sites that are *actually linked to FA*.


Yeah no kidding, i'd think there'd be 100% less panic if they had mentioned it.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

Rainbowdragon said:


> Yeah no kidding, i'd think there'd be 100% less panic if they had mentioned it.


Yeah.
Though thinking about it, I guess I can see it from the admins point of view.
A lot of people didn't start using the forums until the most recent site outage, and even now a lot of people still aren't using them.
So I guess it kinda makes sense that they'd write a lot of their updates on Twitter, I'd imagine they have a far larger following on that site and people use it more frequently than the FA forums.
Still, kinda sucks for those of us who don't use Twitter or plan to any time soon. And as tedious as leaving updates on every site you use may seem, at the end of the day they are running a website with a large following, so they should kinda expect to have to do tedious things.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

They don't need to update _every _site, just mention that all updates on their site status can be found on their twitter page. It's not too hard to make a link or just mention it's there.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

Rainbowdragon said:


> They don't need to update _every _site, just mention that all updates on their site status can be found on their twitter page. It's not too hard to make a link or just mention it's there.


I'm not saying they should leave updates on _every_ site they use, just maybe the ones that people frequent most often. For example these forums, Twitter or Facebook.
Or maybe even just simply leaving a little note on where to go for updates in the little "Administrators Notice" note.


----------



## GamerFox (May 22, 2016)

The problem is they're not posting often enough on twitter. Seriously, it's been what, 18 hours since the last update?


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

Well, since we're now knowing they are updating twitter, how about those of you who have seen it why don't you throw us some quotes our way?....

I agree though they should be updating here as well.


----------



## masahikoko (May 22, 2016)

GamerFox said:


> The problem is they're not posting often enough on twitter. Seriously, it's been what, 18 hours since the last update?


14 hours. but yeh, definately not enough info. even a 'still working on it' would be enough? just so we know?

especially since the last update said "We apologize for the extended read only. We'll be working on bringing the site up tomorrow (Sunday)."
 like sure sunday isn't over but an update would be nice?


----------



## GamerFox (May 22, 2016)

Neer's twitter has been silent too. I'm starting to wonder if they're actually doing anything...


----------



## Necire (May 22, 2016)

GamerFox said:


> Neer's twitter has been silent too. I'm starting to wonder if they're actually doing anything...


of course they're doing something! They're playing cards against humanity in the server room while eating quesadillas and watching blade runner director's cut!


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

Jeffron said:


> Well, since we're now knowing they are updating twitter, how about those of you who have seen it why don't you throw us some quotes our way?....
> 
> I agree though they should be updating here as well.


People have been.  They are everywhere haha but.. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734248831244750849


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

Aerius Sygale said:


> Fancy seeing you here, heh. Yeah, I had no idea, I only know the current plan is to get the site back up -sometime- today because I got onto these forums. :/


Haha, aye!  I'm starting to get around, I guess? :3 I'm just keeping informed myself, and helping others be informed as well.  It's a common act for people to ask questions before actually looking for themselves.


----------



## Rainbowdragon (May 22, 2016)

I'm actually glad that people agree with my opinion, most of my opinions....are against the grain to say the very least.


----------



## Jeffron (May 22, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> People have been.  They are everywhere haha but..
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734248831244750849


Tommorow (Sunday) well it IS today. So maybe we can expect not to long from now?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 22, 2016)

Jeffron said:


> Tommorow (Sunday) well it IS today. So maybe we can expect not to long from now?


One would hope haha.  But we are running out of 'Sunday'


----------



## masahikoko (May 22, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734506027018768386
as of 35 mins ago they're prepping to get the site online


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

Welp, I've just been logged out, so I guess that means it should be happening any time soon.


----------



## xTwilightStarx (May 22, 2016)

Aaaaaand it's back.


----------

